# What is rule of thumb for no. dowels to use?



## GusG (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi,

For joining say a 5" wide apron to a leg. How many dowels should be used? I have read various articles and they all give different recommendations. The boards are of course 3/4" wide so I will be using 3/8" dowels.

Some say it should be based on how heavy the table top is? Another approach is to place a dowel in from the edge about 1/4 the width of the apron and the gap between dowels should be no more than 4". So I was going to place a dowel about an 1" in from each side. This leaves a 3" gap between the 2 dowels. Would this be sufficient. The project will be make out of oak.

Regards,
Gus


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Not sure if its right or wrong, but in similar situations, I put as many dowels as I can 3/4" apart.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I totally agree with James. I would use 2… 3 if you're the overkill type.

I don't have any real rule of thumb for spacing. It just depends on the situation.


----------



## GusG (Mar 19, 2013)

I will go with 2 dowels then.

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Just preference, but I put as many as I can fit, probably 4 in a 5" wide joint.
The more support the better IMHO.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry I'm not a fan of dowels so I'd go with 0 dowels and 1 loose tenon


----------



## GusG (Mar 19, 2013)

Unfortunately, I have not learned to make tenons of any sort yet. Taking baby steps with dowels first.

Btw, I will be using brad point drill bit and they say you are suppose to leave a 1/16' gap at the end to allow the excess glue to reside. On a brad point drill bit, the centre of it is the pilot which is a little longer than the drill bit itself. So for a 1" hole on one mating piece and 1/16" for the gap at the end, do I use the centre point of the brad drill bit to measure the extra 1/16" gap? The dowels I will be using are the ones from Lee Valley that have fiutes.


----------



## killerKiteh (Mar 7, 2013)

Gus, 
If you draw bore the joints, I would use 1/2" or 5/8" (just one).

Paul


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's something that can help when you are ready for loose tenons.

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Main/Articles/Skill_Builder_Loose_Tenon_Joinery_with_a_Router_9064.aspx


----------

